# Nikon D80 with 50mm lens



## Nikklaus (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,

I have recently bought a new nikkor 50mm 1.4g lens, and since reading about it on various forums have been confused by what some people have said. 

I bought this lens under the impression that using it with my D80 would produce photos similar to what the eye sees - similar focal length etc. But I have since been told that with a D80 specifically the focal length would be more like 75mm when using this lens, something about not being full frame? I don't know what means. If this is the case - out of interest, what nikon cameras are 'full frame' and would produce true 50mm photos? Really lost on this one, I hope this post made sense.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 17, 2009)

The D80 has a crop sensor, which means it's smaller than the standard full frame sensor (which is the same size as one film box). ZThis means it will cropthe picture you would get with the full frame. Some FF NIkon Cameras are (correct me if Im wrong) D700, D#...thats all I know.


----------



## sultan (Feb 17, 2009)

The D80 is DX/half frame (1.5x crop factor). The only FF (FX Format) digital Nikons are:
D700
D3
D3X

All other digital Nikons, old and new are all DX format (half frame).

I use 50mm lenses on half frame bodies myself and I find the focal length just fine though. If you want the 50mm FOV on your DX body, you can consider the new 35mm f/1.8 AF-S DX G lens instead. Still, I'd just stick with the 50mm.

P.S. Avoid the 50mm G lens. Get the older 50mm AF-D (non-G) lens instead. It feels nicer (old fashioned quality) and works on more cameras than the G lenses.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 17, 2009)

This is an example of the Sigma 10-20mm lens, but it should help in the confusion or muddy the waters even more. The focal length does not change, but the Field of View (FOV) does change between the FF and DX sensors.

*Clicky*

A similar field of view to the 50mm lens on a film camera would be a 35mm lens for a cropped digital sensor as far as what the human eye would see.


----------



## Nikklaus (Feb 18, 2009)

sultan said:


> The D80 is DX/half frame (1.5x crop factor). The only FF (FX Format) digital Nikons are:
> D700
> D3
> D3X
> ...



Thanks everyone for your help, I understand the difference now.

However a few days ago I bought the Nikkor AF-S 50mm 1.4g - wondering if that's the lens you're talking about avoiding? Really super lens so far, really enjoying the aperture and focus. Though would somebody be able to explain the pros and cons (I'm not expecting lists!) of using this lens with a D80 and how it would work on other Nikons? Basically what's the difference with G lenses?

Ahh I'm still so lost!


----------



## LWW (Feb 18, 2009)

Nikklaus said:


> Thanks everyone for your help, I understand the difference now.
> 
> However a few days ago I bought the Nikkor AF-S 50mm 1.4g - wondering if that's the lens you're talking about avoiding? Really super lens so far, really enjoying the aperture and focus. Though would somebody be able to explain the pros and cons (I'm not expecting lists!) of using this lens with a D80 and how it would work on other Nikons? Basically what's the difference with G lenses?
> 
> Ahh I'm still so lost!


The "G" variant is designed for Nikon bodies that do not have a built in focus motor ... that's why it's more expensive and heavier than a 50MM 1.4 "D" lens.

As to the use difference between them. A "D" variant will work on every Nikon SLR made from 1959 thru today.

A "G" variant will work properly and fully only on bodies with the top thumbwheel aperture setting.

A "D" variant allows aperture adjustment thru the aperture ring on the lens AND the thumb wheel.

If you can, I'd return it and get a 50MM 1.4 "D".

To the best of my knowledge the optics are identical OR I'd return it and get a 50MM f1.8 which is just a tad slower ... although plenty fast for almost all uses ... and costs a hundred Washingtons and is IMHO a sharper lens than the 1.4.

Not that the 1.4 is a slouch, but the 1.8 is the best value in a Nikkor that the world has ever known.

My $0.02. YMMV ... but I'm confident that far more people would agree with me than disagree.

That being said, if you truly NEED a 1.4 then you truly NEED a 1.4.

LWW


----------

